# Warners shows 2011



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Just seen this on Out and about.

Warners 2011 shows

The National Motorhome Show will take place on 15th-17th April at the East of England Showground 2011. 

The Southern Motorcaravan Show will take place at the Newbury Showground, Chieveley on 20th-22nd May. 

The Midsummer Great Escape will take place on 17th-19th June at Belvoir Castle, Grantham. 

The Northern Motorcaravan Show will take place on 15th -17th July at The Cheshire Showground, Knutsford. 

The Western Motorhome Show will take place on 19th-21st August at The Three Counties Showground. 

Date for your diary: September 23-25, 2011 seasons final but no venue listed yet.


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi Olley

In the Show guide it say's (lincoln 23-25 sept 2011)
but we will need to wait and see now.
scottie


----------

